# Ignition Problem with KitchenAid Gas Range



## dataflux (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a KitchenAid gas range that came with my house when I purchased it about a year ago. Recently the oven is having trouble lighting. You can hear the ignitor "sparking" three or four times, but the oven burner doesnt catch. The oven will wait about a minute and try again. Some times the oven will light on the first try; sometimes it will light on the second, third, or forth cycle; and other times we have to use a BBQ lighter to get it started. Once the oven is on, it seems to have less of a problem re-lighting to stay at temperature. Is this a faulty igniter or another part?

The model number is KGSA906PBTOO. The part list can be found at http://www.appliancepartspros.com/partsearch/model.aspx?model_id=5152140 but I can only see the ignitor for the broiler in those diagrams. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.

Michael


----------



## rselectric1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sometimes ranges will not work properly if the polarity of the outlet is reversed. Since you indicated that it started recently, that probably isn't it but it's at least worth a look.


----------



## dataflux (Jan 28, 2009)

Whats the best way to ensure the proper polarity? Does it come down to the orientation of the plug into the electrical outlet?


----------



## rselectric1 (Oct 12, 2009)

The easiest way is to buy a tester that plugs into the wall and different lights mean different things. (Sorry I don't know the correct name off-hand of this tester but the cheapest ones are yellow, have blades that will plug into the outlet and have three lights)

If you only have a voltage tester, see if you have 120 volts between the smaller slot on the receptacle and a ground. (if your house has romex, the ground would be the bare wires in the box-If you have conduit and metal boxes they will, or at least should be grounded)

If that checks out, your polarity should be ok but if you get 120 volts across the larger slot and ground, your polarity is reversed.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

this is a complicated system, but i think in your case [if polarity is ok] the pilot holes on burner are blocked[carbon buildup ?] it's not sensing flame so it will keep trying until it locks out. if was other problems it would continue to spark when you self light it...also check alignment of igniter to burner.


----------

